# Help internal laptop speakers not working



## lilz4life (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi first i just want to say im not that great with computers so step by step instructions would be great

ok i have a dell latitude c400 and my internal apeakers are not working although headphones pluged in the jack are and I have no cd drive so i cant reformat computer then try if it works also i have tried DELL.CA for driver updates there were none i have no driver cd or anything please help me

Umm i attached my system resource report from device manager in the word document

and here is a link i uploaded of the sound codecs and stuff from device manager

http://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=helpdevicemanageraudiosnw7.png

THANX HELP WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## lilz4life (Jun 17, 2007)

OOPS I FORGOT TO POST THE LOG

THE LOG ISINT UPLOADING SO ILL JUST POST IT

Resource Summary Report - Page: 1 ******************** SYSTEM SUMMARY ******************** Windows Version: Windows 5.1 Service Pack 2 (Build 2600) Registered Owner: jay Registered Organization: A-Quality-Computers Computer Name: LILZ Machine Type: AT/AT COMPATIBLE System BIOS Version: DELL - 27d40301 System BIOS Date: 03/01/04 Processor Type: x86 Family 6 Model 11 Stepping 4 Processor Vendor: GenuineIntel Number of Processors: 1 Physical Memory: 639 MB ******************** DISK DRIVE INFO ******************** Drive C: Type: Fixed disk drive Total Space: 20,003,848,192 bytes Free Space: 12,380,905,472 bytes Heads: 255 Cylinders: 2432 Sectors Per Track: 63 Bytes Per Sector: 512 ******************** IRQ SUMMARY ******************** IRQ Usage Summary: (ISA) 0 System timer (ISA) 1 Dell Enhanced QuietKey PS2 with DellTouch (ISA) 2 System board (ISA) 3 SMC IrCC - Fast Infrared Port (ISA) 4 Communications Port (COM1) (PCI) 5 Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection (PCI) 5 Crystal WDM Audio Codec (PCI) 5 PCTEL 2304WT V.9x MDC Modem (ISA) 6 Standard floppy disk controller (ISA) 7 System board (ISA) 8 System CMOS/real time clock (ISA) 9 Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System (PCI) 11 Intel(R) 82830M Graphics Controller (PCI) 11 Intel(R) 82801CA/CAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2482 (PCI) 11 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible) (PCI) 11 Texas Instruments PCI-1410 CardBus Controller (ISA) 12 Synaptics PS/2 Port Pointing Device (ISA) 13 Numeric data processor (ISA) 14 Primary IDE Channel (ISA) 15 Secondary IDE Channel ******************** DMA USAGE SUMMARY ******************** DMA Usage Summary: 2 Standard floppy disk controller 3 SMC IrCC - Fast Infrared Port 4 Direct memory access controller

Resource Summary Report - Page: 2 ******************** MEMORY SUMMARY ******************** Memory Usage Summary: [00000000 - 0009FBFF] System board [0009FC00 - 0009FFFF] System board [000A0000 - 000BFFFF] PCI bus [000A0000 - 000BFFFF] Intel(R) 82830M Graphics Controller [000C0000 - 000CFFFF] System board [000D0000 - 000DFFFF] PCI bus [000DF000 - 000DFFFF] Texas Instruments PCI-1410 CardBus Controller [000E0000 - 000FFFFF] System board [00100000 - 27EEFFFF] System board [27EF0000 - 27EFFFFF] System board [27F00000 - FED9FFFF] PCI bus [D8000000 - DFFFFFFF] Intel(R) 82830M Graphics Controller [E0000000 - E7FFFFFF] Intel(R) 82830M Graphics Controller [F4F00000 - F4F7FFFF] Intel(R) 82830M Graphics Controller [F4F80000 - F4FFFFFF] Intel(R) 82830M Graphics Controller [F6FFE000 - FAFFDFFF] Texas Instruments PCI-1410 CardBus Controller [FAFFE000 - FAFFEFFF] Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection [FAFFFC00 - FAFFFC7F] 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible) [FC000000 - FDFFFFFF] System board [FEBFFC00 - FEBFFFFF] System board [FEDA0000 - FEDFFFFF] System board [FEE00000 - FFB7FFFF] PCI bus [FFC00000 - FFF7FFFF] PCI bus [FFEFD000 - FFEFDFFF] Texas Instruments PCI-1410 CardBus Controller [FFEFE000 - FFEFEFFF] Texas Instruments PCI-1410 CardBus Controller [FFEFFC00 - FFEFFFFF] Intel(R) 82801CAM Ultra ATA Storage Controller-248A [FFF80000 - FFFFFFFF] System board ******************** IO PORT SUMMARY ******************** I/O Ports Usage Summary: [00000000 - 00000CF7] PCI bus [00000000 - 0000000F] Direct memory access controller [00000010 - 0000001F] Direct memory access controller [00000020 - 00000021] System board [00000024 - 00000025] Programmable interrupt controller [00000028 - 00000029] Programmable interrupt controller [0000002C - 0000002D] Programmable interrupt controller [0000002E - 0000002F] System board [00000030 - 00000031] Programmable interrupt controller [00000034 - 00000035] Programmable interrupt controller [00000038 - 00000039] Programmable interrupt controller [0000003C - 0000003D] Programmable interrupt controller [00000040 - 00000043] System timer [00000050 - 00000053] System timer [00000060 - 00000060] Dell Enhanced QuietKey PS2 with DellTouch [00000061 - 00000061] System speaker [00000063 - 00000063] System speaker [00000064 - 00000064] Dell Enhanced QuietKey PS2 with DellTouch [00000065 - 00000065] System speaker [00000067 - 00000067] System speaker [00000070 - 00000071] System CMOS/real time clock [00000072 - 00000077] System CMOS/real time clock
Resource Summary Report - Page: 3 [00000080 - 0000008F] Direct memory access controller [00000090 - 00000091] Direct memory access controller [00000092 - 00000092] System board [00000093 - 0000009F] Direct memory access controller [000000A0 - 000000A1] System board [000000A4 - 000000A5] Programmable interrupt controller [000000A8 - 000000A9] Programmable interrupt controller [000000AC - 000000AD] Programmable interrupt controller [000000B0 - 000000B1] Programmable interrupt controller [000000B2 - 000000B2] System board [000000B3 - 000000B3] System board [000000B4 - 000000B5] Programmable interrupt controller [000000B8 - 000000B9] Programmable interrupt controller [000000BC - 000000BD] Programmable interrupt controller [000000C0 - 000000DF] Direct memory access controller [000000F0 - 000000FF] Numeric data processor [00000170 - 00000177] Secondary IDE Channel [000001F0 - 000001F7] Primary IDE Channel [00000274 - 00000277] ISAPNP Read Data Port [00000279 - 00000279] ISAPNP Read Data Port [00000280 - 00000287] SMC IrCC - Fast Infrared Port [000002F8 - 000002FF] SMC IrCC - Fast Infrared Port [00000376 - 00000376] Secondary IDE Channel [00000378 - 0000037F] System board [000003B0 - 000003BB] Intel(R) 82830M Graphics Controller [000003C0 - 000003DF] Intel(R) 82830M Graphics Controller [000003F0 - 000003F1] System board [000003F2 - 000003F5] Standard floppy disk controller [000003F6 - 000003F6] Primary IDE Channel [000003F7 - 000003F7] Standard floppy disk controller [000003F8 - 000003FF] Communications Port (COM1) [000004D0 - 000004D1] System board [00000778 - 0000077B] System board [000007B0 - 000007BB] System board [000007C0 - 000007DF] System board [00000800 - 00000805] System board [00000806 - 00000807] System board [00000808 - 0000080F] System board [00000810 - 0000085F] System board [00000860 - 0000087F] System board [00000880 - 000008BF] System board [000008C0 - 000008DF] System board [000008E0 - 000008FF] System board [00000900 - 0000091F] System board [00000A79 - 00000A79] ISAPNP Read Data Port [00000BB0 - 00000BBB] System board [00000BC0 - 00000BDF] System board [00000D00 - 0000FFFF] PCI bus [00000FB0 - 00000FBB] System board [00000FC0 - 00000FDF] System board [000013B0 - 000013BB] System board [000013C0 - 000013DF] System board [000017B0 - 000017BB] System board [000017C0 - 000017DF] System board [00001BB0 - 00001BBB] System board [00001BC0 - 00001BDF] System board

Resource Summary Report - Page: 4 [00001FB0 - 00001FBB] System board [00001FC0 - 00001FDF] System board [000023B0 - 000023BB] System board [000023C0 - 000023DF] System board [000027B0 - 000027BB] System board [000027C0 - 000027DF] System board [00002BB0 - 00002BBB] System board [00002BC0 - 00002BDF] System board [00002FB0 - 00002FBB] System board [00002FC0 - 00002FDF] System board [000033B0 - 000033BB] System board [000033C0 - 000033DF] System board [000037B0 - 000037BB] System board [000037C0 - 000037DF] System board [00003BB0 - 00003BBB] System board [00003BC0 - 00003BDF] System board [00003FB0 - 00003FBB] System board [00003FC0 - 00003FDF] System board [000043B0 - 000043BB] System board [000043C0 - 000043DF] System board [000047B0 - 000047BB] System board [000047C0 - 000047DF] System board [00004BB0 - 00004BBB] System board [00004BC0 - 00004BDF] System board [00004FB0 - 00004FBB] System board [00004FC0 - 00004FDF] System board [000053B0 - 000053BB] System board [000053C0 - 000053DF] System board [000057B0 - 000057BB] System board [000057C0 - 000057DF] System board [00005BB0 - 00005BBB] System board [00005BC0 - 00005BDF] System board [00005FB0 - 00005FBB] System board [00005FC0 - 00005FDF] System board [000063B0 - 000063BB] System board [000063C0 - 000063DF] System board [000067B0 - 000067BB] System board [000067C0 - 000067DF] System board [00006BB0 - 00006BBB] System board [00006BC0 - 00006BDF] System board [00006FB0 - 00006FBB] System board [00006FC0 - 00006FDF] System board [000073B0 - 000073BB] System board [000073C0 - 000073DF] System board [000077B0 - 000077BB] System board [000077C0 - 000077DF] System board [00007BB0 - 00007BBB] System board [00007BC0 - 00007BDF] System board [00007FB0 - 00007FBB] System board [00007FC0 - 00007FDF] System board [000083B0 - 000083BB] System board [000083C0 - 000083DF] System board [000087B0 - 000087BB] System board [000087C0 - 000087DF] System board [00008BB0 - 00008BBB] System board [00008BC0 - 00008BDF] System board

Resource Summary Report - Page: 5 [00008FB0 - 00008FBB] System board [00008FC0 - 00008FDF] System board [000093B0 - 000093BB] System board [000093C0 - 000093DF] System board [000097B0 - 000097BB] System board [000097C0 - 000097DF] System board [00009BB0 - 00009BBB] System board [00009BC0 - 00009BDF] System board [00009FB0 - 00009FBB] System board [00009FC0 - 00009FDF] System board [0000A3B0 - 0000A3BB] System board [0000A3C0 - 0000A3DF] System board [0000A7B0 - 0000A7BB] System board [0000A7C0 - 0000A7DF] System board [0000ABB0 - 0000ABBB] System board [0000ABC0 - 0000ABDF] System board [0000AFB0 - 0000AFBB] System board [0000AFC0 - 0000AFDF] System board [0000B3B0 - 0000B3BB] System board [0000B3C0 - 0000B3DF] System board [0000B7B0 - 0000B7BB] System board [0000B7C0 - 0000B7DF] System board [0000BBB0 - 0000BBBB] System board [0000BBC0 - 0000BBDF] System board [0000BF20 - 0000BF3F] System board [0000BF40 - 0000BF5F] System board [0000BF80 - 0000BF9F] Intel(R) 82801CA/CAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2482 [0000BFA0 - 0000BFAF] Intel(R) 82801CAM Ultra ATA Storage Controller-248A [0000BFB0 - 0000BFBB] System board [0000BFC0 - 0000BFDF] System board [0000C3B0 - 0000C3BB] System board [0000C3C0 - 0000C3DF] System board [0000C7B0 - 0000C7BB] System board [0000C7C0 - 0000C7DF] System board [0000CBB0 - 0000CBBB] System board [0000CBC0 - 0000CBDF] System board [0000CFB0 - 0000CFBB] System board [0000CFC0 - 0000CFDF] System board [0000D3B0 - 0000D3BB] System board [0000D3C0 - 0000D3DF] System board [0000D400 - 0000D4FF] PCTEL 2304WT V.9x MDC Modem [0000D7B0 - 0000D7BB] System board [0000D7C0 - 0000D7DF] System board [0000D800 - 0000D8FF] Crystal WDM Audio Codec [0000DBB0 - 0000DBBB] System board [0000DBC0 - 0000DBDF] System board [0000DC00 - 0000DC7F] PCTEL 2304WT V.9x MDC Modem [0000DC80 - 0000DCBF] Crystal WDM Audio Codec [0000DFB0 - 0000DFBB] System board [0000DFC0 - 0000DFDF] System board [0000E3B0 - 0000E3BB] System board [0000E3C0 - 0000E3DF] System board [0000E7B0 - 0000E7BB] System board [0000E7C0 - 0000E7DF] System board [0000EBB0 - 0000EBBB] System board [0000EBC0 - 0000EBDF] System board

Resource Summary Report - Page: 6 [0000EC80 - 0000ECFF] 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible) [0000ED00 - 0000EDFF] Texas Instruments PCI-1410 CardBus Controller [0000EE00 - 0000EEFF] Texas Instruments PCI-1410 CardBus Controller [0000EFB0 - 0000EFBB] System board [0000EFC0 - 0000EFDF] System board [0000F000 - 0000F0FE] System board [0000F100 - 0000F1FE] System board [0000F200 - 0000F2FE] System board [0000F3B0 - 0000F3BB] System board [0000F3C0 - 0000F3DF] System board [0000F400 - 0000F4FE] System board [0000F500 - 0000F5FE] System board [0000F600 - 0000F6FE] System board [0000F7B0 - 0000F7BB] System board [0000F7C0 - 0000F7DF] System board [0000F800 - 0000F8FE] System board [0000F900 - 0000F9FE] System board [0000FA00 - 0000FAFE] System board [0000FBB0 - 0000FBBB] System board [0000FBC0 - 0000FBDF] System board [0000FC00 - 0000FCFE] System board [0000FD00 - 0000FDFE] System board [0000FE00 - 0000FEFE] System board [0000FFB0 - 0000FFBB] System board [0000FFC0 - 0000FFDF] System board


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

It could be that the wire from the sound chip to the speaker is broken. The speaker could be broken. 

Have you plugged the headphones into the optical drive, or into a headset jack from the sound chip? 

RIGHT click "my computer"
Left click "properties".
Send a screen shot, using the "go advanced" button.

RIGHT click "my computer"
Left click "manage". 
Maximize the screen.
On the left, left click "device manager".
Go to the "sound video & game controllers".
If a "-" sign, create a screen shot.
If a "+" sign, left click on the "+" sign. 
Create a screen shot. 

start > settings > control panel
OR
Start > control panel.
In the upper left, does it read "switch to classic view" or "switch to category view"?
The following assume that you are in classic view.
Look for "sound and audio devices".
At what level is the volume set? 
Is there a check in the box to the left of "place volume icon in the taskbar"? 
If not, left click on the box; left click "apply". 
Left click the "audio" tab.
What is the preferred device? 

Left click "ok".

When you create the screen shots, save them as .jpg / .jpeg files. 

Use the "go advanced" button, & send / attach screen shots. 

RF123


----------

